# MINI Specialist needed



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey folks

Does anyone know of or can recommend a MINI specialist in the South Wales/Swansea area who can look into a problem on a Cooper S 

Thanks 

Ben


----------



## charlievxr (Apr 25, 2012)

Search mini Matt shifnal Telford he's probably the best around


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheers for the quick reply mate, but ideally i'd like one a lil closer to home


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Whats the problem?

Try Forza west in chepstow.. and tell him I sent you


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

have you tried trainers?


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Trainers are gonna be my last point of call if I can't find a specialist as I've not had very good experiences with them myself in the past. 

The car idles when warm at 1500rpm the surges to 2000rpm then drops to 1500rpm the repeats.

I shall check out Forza cheers 

Ben


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

clean out the icv , might solve it, yes know what you mean , but cant think of any in swansea


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheers Pete that's what I've been advised elsewhere and I'm gonna give it a go this evening👍 just need to locate the ICV lol


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

in the engine bay somewhere lol not my area the oily bits , good luck , at least start with the things you can do , before maybe running up bills


----------



## eatcustard (May 4, 2011)

Mass Air Flow sensor going fobar, is another possibility.
Had that problem on an old Focus of mine.


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> in the engine bay somewhere lol not my area the oily bits , good luck , at least start with the things you can do , before maybe running up bills


Haha cheers mate:thumb: Yeah i'm having a look myself first, if it was a VW I would be sorted as i've grown up with them. The Mini is a whole new world

Ben


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Is it an R56 or a R53? one more for checking the MAF


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

I'd go for idle control valve or air leaks. Get it code read!


----------

